# Newbie without a machine



## Matt18 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello all! I am currently without an espresso machine, making do with a Nespresso I've had for a few years.

I've been doing research for a while now, while I build up some funds to make my first purchase. My current plan is to wait until Black Friday to see if there are any deals on the Sage Dual Boiler, and then to purchase the Mignon Single Dose.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

Once you get to 5 posts, you will have access to the classifieds. We have some fantastic machines put up for sale.


----------



## Matt18 (Oct 20, 2021)

Great thank you - will be sure to check it out.


----------



## mscott89 (Oct 21, 2021)

Was looking for the same answer, thanks - time to get to 5 posts


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee They have access to classifieds immediately...the old rule was dumped with the old system of selling stuff.


----------

